# Finishing off rabbits before butcher



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Anyone alter their rabbit's feed before processing them, to enhance the flavor of the meat? I feed pellets and hay with some random greens thrown in, but was wondering if a particular diet fed a good week or so before butchering would make a difference?

Do I need to fatten them up, or stick with moderate diet I feed now? I dont feed 18% protein in an attempt to make the fattest meat rabbits possible like many do. Is a moderate weight, or thick and heavy better on young rabbits?


----------



## jolly rabbit (Apr 30, 2012)

there really is no need to fatten them up, rabbit fat is not like chicken fat, does not taste very good. And there is a huge misconception on rabbit feed. You don't "need" 18%, iam sure lots of people will back me up on this, I think my feed is something like 16.2% and my rabbits do just fine. I know a couple of breeders that only use 14% I breed a little heavier so I chose to go a little higher. Its whatever works for your rabbits and yourself. As far as throwing in greens, if they are not used to it go slowly rabbits digestive system can be a little funky sometimes.

a buddy of mine feeds his extra timothy hay before butchering (something about cleansing their system) he crazy though lol.


----------



## nicnmike (Apr 9, 2012)

You could try feeding them dried basil and oregano and spiking their water with a little extra apple cider vinegar. marinate them from the inside! I just kidding by the way.


----------



## KimTN (Jan 16, 2007)

I switch my friers over to sweet feed to finish. I originally did this to save money, but I had so many customers comment that the rabbits tasted better, so I decided to make it a habit. The extra sugar doesn't seem to hurt them any. Just don't change over their feed suddenly. Also, read labels. There are some preservatives put in sweet feed that you won't want to eat. I am currently using a sweet feed that I buy at tractor supply. The protein level is only about 12%, but it doesn't seem to hurt anything.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Hmm, I bought a bag of sweet feed once to mix with some feeds to cuts costs, and it pretty much looked like sawdust coated in molasses.

They are already on the 16% feed, and the other half of their diet is hay and a few greens.

I know rabbits shouldnt normally be fed corn. Wondering if adding cracked corn or switching over to all hay and greens would have affect on the taste. I was kinda under the impression that more greens would add a more gamey flavor?


----------



## Pat Lamar (Jun 19, 2002)

An old priest in his 90's in my parish told me that they used to feed milk to the butcher rabbits for a week before butchering to "tenderize" them. Just like with milk-fed pigs, I'm sure it did make them tastier, too.

Pat Lamar


----------



## bowbuild (Aug 2, 2008)

All my butcher rabbits are feed pellets for the first 4 weeks, and then a mix 50/50 of allstock (sweet feed) and pellets, then nothing but sweet feed to finish off. I save a lot of money over several rabbit litters. I love the taste. NEVER HAD A PROBLEM WITH CORN.


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

Finishing off with corn doesn't work on rabbits like on cattle. On cattle it causes the fat to marble throughout the meat giving it flavor. In rabbits it just causes lumps of goo because rabbit meat doesn't marble. Other things might work better and people have noticed differences in flavor between pellet fed and hay and grain fed.


----------



## bowbuild (Aug 2, 2008)

I wasn't looking for marbeling.....I was refering to feed with corn in it.


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

I wasn't talking to you. I was talking to the op who is looking to finish her rabbits off on something like you do cattle with corn.


----------



## brandkelz (Apr 15, 2011)

I havent tried anything. I have noticed that sice we made the switch to 16% from 18% the rabbit urine smell isnt as strong. Man.....that is something that will clear your sinuses quick! I am sure that our preg does would do better on 18% but it is more expensive here the rabbits tend to being doing fine on 16%....they do eat a tad bit more though. Sorry kinda hijacked your thread. I would try some of the things mentioned here and see if anyone notices a taste difference. I wouldnt just go off my own judgement, as your tastebuds might tend to agree with whatever you are thinking....


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

akane said:


> Finishing off with corn doesn't work on rabbits like on cattle. On cattle it causes the fat to marble throughout the meat giving it flavor. In rabbits it just causes lumps of goo because rabbit meat doesn't marble. Other things might work better and people have noticed differences in flavor between pellet fed and hay and grain fed.


Thats interesting about the fat, thanks.


----------

